# MA Plumbig Code - Min Offset



## ravalhardikm (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I work in a municipality and have a quick question to those with the knowledge of Plumbing Code (Preferably Massachusetts). 

Is there a requirement about minimum offset from the lowest house plumbing fixture to the town sewer main? The attachment contains a hand drawn image which should explain my question in detail. 

We are thinking of incorporating that into our sewer design standards. Any input is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't want it flat, I can guarantee you that....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

A backwater valve may be required if the lowest fixture in the house is lower than the highest man hole cover on the main. Don't know about the requirements where you live though.

You might want to post an introduction. Guys here can get a little ticked off at you if you don't.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PZ is a site for Plumbing professionals. Please refer your question to our sister site. http://www.diychatroom.com/ Some of our members are also members there. Thanks.

Thread closed.


----------

